# Ram sticks Was this a good buy?



## AUJack (Feb 19, 2011)

I picked up these sticks of ram because I needed some material to work with. I paid $2.50 for this including the processor pins. It weighed 1/2 pound. Any guess how much gold this will yield? Did I do ok for $2.50? I will be reading the forums and learning how to process this type of material for recovery. Not so much because I am trying to get rich, I have another business that pays the bills. Like prospecting for gold, I enjoy the challenge and the chase. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 19, 2011)

You will probably not get your money back. And it would be better for you to wait till you have more to process. It will be such a small amount that you will probably loose your gold in your solution.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Also, do not buy those fiber CPU's, only buy the Ceramic ones! And figure that you may get approx 0.05 to 0.1g of gold per ceramic CPU.


----------



## AUJack (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have a lot of learning and reading to do. Any suggested reading?


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Jack, take Steve's guided tour here and read the forum handbook links below also. Things will be quite confusing at first and for a while so you will need to take your time to read everything carefully.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873

-Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 1 here >> http://tinyurl.com/nyutnp
-Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 2 here >> http://tinyurl.com/y9w5y73


----------



## AUJack (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you. I understand forum behavior and rules, so I will skip that reading. Just this week I stepped down from moderating for a tile advise message board where I have just over 8k posts. I got tired of giving free advice to people doing their own work, while mine has been diminishing. Go figure. http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/member.php?u=8518. I am a Noob to refining, completely and admittedly. So I will be looking for all the help I can get. I don't know this forum yet, obviously I have only a few posts. If I get off track and should be posting a question in a specific place, please feel free to tell me. I've got thick skin, and a message board of this size can be confusing until a guy gets to know his way around. Thanks for the links.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Great Jack,

Don't expect to pick up many bargains for E-Waste on Ebay, they are few and far between.
While you are learning, in the mean time start collecting e-waste from various sources but don't pay for it unless you know what the expected yield might be and if you are going to come out a winner.

See those Ram sticks you bought? The only real worthwhile salvageable part for you to recycle would be what we call the Fingers which are the gold edges. You cut the fingers from the Ram Sticks until you get at least a pound of fingers, a pound of Ram fingers may yield about 3g of pure gold. Keep the rest of the ram stick and sell them back to someone here at a price per pound, they will then be crushed and processed on a vary large scale.

Keep an eye out for Fingers from other PC components also, although the yield is approx 2g per pound they are one of the easiest E-Waste items to process and should not be disregarded. You might be able to go to a computer repair shop and cut them a deal, sometimes they are happy to give the stuff away.
Look for and ceramic gold CPU's also.

Most of my Fingers and CPU's came from hard waste salvaging.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Jack, these were my latest buy. I'm hoping to come out on top but i won't really know until ive finished processing them.
I'm currently processing some of the plated components in a Sulfuric Cell and am just working out the best way to process the CPU's as we speak i'm running various tests on them to see which will be the most efficient and clean way to process the CPU's. Anyway, there is still the risk that i have paid for these and will not make a profit however as i'm not a seasoned veteran by any means i will earn a lot of experience.

Plated components> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=8578

Military CPU's> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=8444#top


I'm currently processing a batch of 50 ceramic CPU's also...


----------

